# 12 Pound Hen



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Caught this nice 12 lb. hen yesterday....She hit floating a pink egg sack. I decided to head down behind the camp for a last hour of fishing yesterday, and I was rewarded with this beauty. What a fight! Had a great weekend of fishing!


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweet fish man!!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Nice fatty


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Absolute beauty right there. Caught a chromed up hen just like that last year around the same size. Nice job!

Joe


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great looking fish. Way to go.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

That's a beauty.... nice fish and Pic!

Frank


----------



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice fish man! I went 0/1 yesterday afternoon in the rain.
Hey fishinredhawk your avatat looks like Brett Favre.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

good job nailing that pig.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know about 12lbs, I would say more like 8lbs.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay...The next time, I'll take a picture of the scale while weighing the fish to keep the know-it-alls satisfied since the fish was released. Oh wait, but even then, they'd probably find something sketptical! Whatever dude...I was expecting this...it is what it is and whatever you think it to be.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

congrats on the meanie!
btw where was this? i was fishing chagrin :S that day and the water was not nearly as good as in your pic


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats a beatutiful fish!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish....


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish congrats.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

ya we tried all over the chagrin yesterday and couldn't even find water that seemed fishable... o well
great fish but if it was 12lbs the picture does not give it justice...


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

You should've expected this Paul. Haha. To be honest, I've seen people both overestimate and underestimate the size of a fish. People dont realize how much a fish can weight, especially when full of eggs. You can clearly see the fish's girth, as it's belly is spewing over his hands.

The Cha has been crappy this year so far. I usually do okay there, but the Grand is my bread and butter. To bad it's been blown for like a month.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice catch! 12 pounds, 10 pounds, 8 pounds, 100 pounds! who cares! lol! nice chromer!!!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish wish there was some where around me that i couldn't get into hogs like that


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice pig. My only questions are, is that in Ohio? Were you camping?


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Damn Paul! Don't you catch any small fish!?  Good job.
I fished the Chagrin for 4 hours on Monday and was fishless...
I'm having a rough winter!


----------

